# Just to let y'all know..



## Little_Lisa (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm having trouble with my husband so i'm going to live with my dad. He doesn't have internet so I don't know when i'll be back. My dad is on his way now to help me pack. I love you all dearly and will miss you so much! :icon_cry:

Lisa


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm sooo sorry to hear this!! I hope you'll be okay and work things out. Take care of yourself &amp; let us know how you're doing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope Moira's going with to be with you.

(((((((Lisa))))))))


----------



## KittyM (Jan 20, 2006)

Aww Lisa hunny I`m sure everything is going to be alright!!Maybe it`s good to be apart for a short while to sort things out!!Everyone has ups and downs , so all I can say is that we`ll be thinking of you and hope you`ll be alright!!I will miss your pretty face gorgeous!!!!!!

HUGS!!!!!:icon_love


----------



## Nicolet (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh, sweetie!! I'm sorry things are difficult for you right now. Sounds like you have a good support system there. It's good that your father is there to help you out. I hope you are ok.

We will miss you terribly!!! And, we'll be here for you when you need us, too!

Hey, if you can, go to your local library and log-in!! That's if you really need your MUT fix....


----------



## SierraWren (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh Lisa I'm so sorry too! Your absence will be SO felt on MUT--your often hilarious threads and unique,feisty, fun loving personality are things that just can't be replaced, so come back soon; we need you! Btw, I'm married now for 9 years and about six months of that time,I've spent at my parent's place--when my husband &amp; I went through rough patches that were--kind of too overwhelming to deal with alone. My parents live just 15 minues away, and were very supportive--I'm thankful that it only happened twice, this awful limbo, but lucky my parents were there for me. Sometimes a bit of distance helps to get a clearer perspective on everything you need to work out...or at least on more than when you stay together sometimes, when you're still so close to each other it gets harder to see the other clearly.)

Of course I have no idea what your situation is, but I wish you all the best--and that this time away from your husband brings you all the healing/resolution/whatever else that you need. And in the meantime, you'll be distinctly missed here!


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear this Lisa! I hope things work out for you. We will all miss you here! :icon_love


----------



## redrocks (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh Lisa, I'm so sorry! I really hope you can work things out! We will be thinking of you often and you will be missed.

Hang in there!

&lt;&lt;&lt;HUGS&gt;&gt;&gt;


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 20, 2006)

I am also sorry to hear that -- I hope things work out for the best! We will miss you!


----------



## Eva121 (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm really sorry to hear that, Lisa, I hope it all works out. We'll miss you!


----------



## Ashlee (Jan 20, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear this Lisa. I hope all works out and please take care of yourself!! Let us know how things are going.


----------



## peekaboo (Jan 20, 2006)

So sorry Lisa! I hope everything is alright. I look forward to your posts and your humour. You will be missed but I know you will be back soon! Take Care!


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 20, 2006)

oooh Lisa I am so sorry to hear you are having troubles! I will be praying for you and hope that everything will be resolved in your favor! Keep your head up, because God always has your best interest at heart! We will miss you here!:icon_chee


----------



## Liz (Jan 20, 2006)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

sorry that you're going through this. i know how you feel.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh no! I hope this will be resolved soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Whatever happens, Lisa, I'm sure you'll make the right decision. We'll miss you!! **hugs!**


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear this. I hope all works out. Just make sure to take care of yourself.


----------



## Becka (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorry you are going through this Lisa, take care of yourself. You're a gorgeous person inside and out, I enjoy the way your posts make me laugh out loud, you'll be very missed.


----------



## Mokie (Jan 21, 2006)

Internet hugs coming your way. I hope everything works out. Hopefully this will just be a chance to spend some quality time with your dad while you and your husband straighten out your problems.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear that hun... maybe a break for a bit will do ya some good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least you and your dad will be spending more time togther... hopefully you won't be gone toooooo long!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> j/k - take care hun... hope it works out for you!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 21, 2006)

omg lisa im so sorry to hear that i hope everything goes well for you pm me if you need to talk i will miss you:icon_love im going through the same thing so i know how you feel


----------



## Marisol (Jan 21, 2006)

So sorry Lisa. But like Janelle said, its better to take some time apart and figure things out. We are here for you if you need us

::HUGS::


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 21, 2006)

:icon_cry: :icon_cry: :icon_cry: :icon_cry: :icon_cry:

What are we gonna do without you :icon_sad:

hmm . . .

Come to Canada - I got internet :icon_chee :icon_cool


----------



## SewAmazing (Jan 21, 2006)

I always look forward to your posts. Keep the faith, and know that this "test" will someday be your testimony, and your "mess" will soon be your message. Things work out the way they are supposed to. Surrender to Spirit and be willing. We are all here for you at this difficult time. Let us know how you are doing as frequently as possible. (((((((((BIG HUGS TO YOU GIRL!!)))))))))) Keep your head up...


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh Lisa! Please know that you are in our hearts! I'll be thinking about you and I hope things work out for the best. I'll miss the hell out of you!

XoXo


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm terribly sorry to hear that. Everyone goes through problems, but as long as the problem can be resolved.........regardless if it's for good or for bad because sometimes those trials and tribulations is what makes us stronger individuals. I think you going to your father's house is what you probably need at the moment, you need your space inorder to clear your head. I hope your marriage dispute be worked out in your favor. I'm definitely going to miss your post and threads though........you're just one of a kind. :icon_love I'll be thinking of you and wish you the best.


----------



## Leony (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh noo, I am really sorry to hear this Lisa!

I hope everything will work out in your family, you'll be in my thoughts and prayers honey! I'll miss you a ton!

*HUGS*


----------



## Chrystal (Jan 21, 2006)

Im so so sorry to hear things are down for you right now Lisa!! I hope everything works out for you. We will miss you very much!! Ive always looked forward to your posts and hope to see you back soon!!!


----------



## Midgard (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry for you! Take all the time you need, to reorganize your live! *hugs*


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 21, 2006)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry to hear that Lisa! We will miss you tons here!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that. I hope everything works out ok. Remember, we're all here with you to offer love and support *hugs*


----------



## gamaki (Jan 22, 2006)

Hang in there girlie, everything will work itself out in the end!

We love you here!:icon_love


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 22, 2006)

lisa, good luck with everything. you're a strong person and you'll get through this, no matter what happens in the end.

you know we're here for you and love you!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 22, 2006)

I'll keep you in my prayers. You are really going to be missed.:icon_cry:


----------



## Maja (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that! We'll miss you Lisa! I hope things turn out for the best for you.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 22, 2006)

Awww Lisa I hope everything works out. We are all thinking about you!


----------



## Andi (Jan 22, 2006)

man Lisa, how are we gonna survive without you??? seriously. :icon_wink

youÂ´ll be missed on here, thatÂ´s for sure. try to come back and update us as soon as possible.

hopefully you can sort things out, you seem like such a warmhearted and positive person. take care of yourself, ok?

(((hugs))) from Austria :icon_love


----------



## looooch (Jan 23, 2006)

oh no Lisa:icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry: I'm so sorry you are going through this. I hope things get better soon. I know for sure i will miss you tons!!! you are such a fun person and certainly don't deserve to be put through this.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa, take care of yourself and do what you think is best for you in the long run. Don't stay married to him if you don't think he's good or you, but don't rudh into a divorce unless you're absolutely positive you're better off alone.

Hang in there!!!!! *hugs*


----------



## Zoey (Jan 23, 2006)

oh Lisa,this is so sad I thought it was a bit quiet now here,and now I know why.:icon_lol: Please come back soon! I know things will work out for you! love you hun!


----------



## Laura (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm late to this thread.. Sorry to hear about your troubles Lisa. Hope you get things sorted. We're all here for you &amp; miss you loads *hugs*


----------



## Cirean (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm really sorry to hear you've been having a bad time of it, come back to us soon! You'll be sorely missed!


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 23, 2006)

oh no! i wasnt there this week-end i didnt know you where gone. im so sorry to hear that. i hope everything will goes well for you. i wish you the best. well miss you. you're always so funny and sweet.

hope youll be there soon.

love ya honey.

xxxx:icon_love


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 23, 2006)

It has only been three days and I am in SEVERE Lisa withdrawal! I just wanted to chime in and let you know I am praying for you hunnie! Come back to us soon!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 23, 2006)

ditto!


----------



## charish (Jan 23, 2006)

aw lisa i'm so sorry, i hope this is what you two need. just some time away for a little bit. hope ya'll work things out and get back together really soon. so sorry. i'll miss ya.:icon_cry: :icon_sad:


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 25, 2006)

LISA!!! I see you in here! :icon_chee

*HUGS*

*HUGS*

*HUGS*

*HUGS*

*HUGS*

*HUGS*

*HUGS*

*HUGS*

*HUGS*

*HUGS*

*HUGS*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm home.

Thank you all so much for your love, concern, and support!

I've had a few people mention in PMs that they saw my name on while I was away. Apparently that was my husband playing arcade games and/or just lurking. :icon_roll He's going through drug counseling now. As long as I see him willing to make a change for the better I am totally here to support him. I have put up with alot for the past few years because I love him. I left because I wanted it to be incentive for him to get help. I hope this will be the turning point and a fresh start for us both.


----------



## redrocks (Jan 25, 2006)

Glad to see you back Lisa!

Hang in there! We are ALL here for you if you need us!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 25, 2006)

:icon_chee :icon_chee :icon_chee :icon_chee :icon_chee

Thank you!

I love your new sig, Canadian Kee! :icon_bigg


----------



## looooch (Jan 25, 2006)

yeah, when i saw your name online, i was wondering to myself...humm, wonder why Lisa's not posting glad that things are getting better


----------



## Leony (Jan 25, 2006)

Yay, glad to see you back on track Lisa!

Be strong for him and for yourself {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 25, 2006)

:icon_chee Yay! You're back!!! Whew, now I can spend more time around here . . . don't tell anyone, but it was awefuly dull while you were away &gt;.&lt;


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 25, 2006)

Glad to have you back doll! I'm sure you were bombarded with PM's. We're here for ya!!

HUGS!


----------



## Andi (Jan 25, 2006)

yay Lisa is back!!!!

IÂ´m glad you are totally up for supporting your husband and I hope he has the strength to go through counseling and deal with his problems.


----------



## Eva121 (Jan 25, 2006)

Welcome back, Lisa, good luck with the fresh start! I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Zoey (Jan 25, 2006)

Lisa,I'm so happy you are back!:icon_chee I really wish you and your hubby to work things out!


----------



## Laura (Jan 25, 2006)

Good to have you back sweetie and im thrilled that things are getting back on track


----------



## anne7 (Jan 25, 2006)

Yay, Lisa's back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am glad to hear that things at home are better, and your husband has committed to getting help for his problems.


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 25, 2006)

I am glad that you are back Lisa! I will be praying for you and your husband that God releases the addiction from him! You are a strong woman!:icon_chee


----------



## Becka (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Lisa, glad you're back!! It has been a little quiet around here LOL

All the best w/ your husband, it sounds like you're on the right track


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 26, 2006)

awww, i'm sorry to hear that's the problem. i hope he gets some help and you were a strong woman for doing that because of how much you loved him, it was the best thing to do.

good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nicolet (Jan 26, 2006)

Lisa, little lady, we missed you!!! I'm so glad you're back and you're ok. Your husband is lucky to have your support...sounds like he's going through a very difficult time. Perhaps, if there is a bright side, this will bring you two closer.

Hang in there! We're here for you, sweetie!!!!

((((hugs)))))


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 26, 2006)

Hugs Lisa! :icon_love I didn't see this thread as I was off for a few days too. I hope things workout for you both!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 26, 2006)

Lisa... I am so glad that you are back. We sure missed your wonderful posts around here. I am glad that your husband is getting the help that he needs and he is lucky to have someone like you to support him. I hope you know that we are here to support YOU.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 26, 2006)

Yall are so sweet, kind, and supportive! It brings tears to my eyes and warms my heart. I love you all and I can't thank you enough! :icon_love


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome back Lisa!

Hang in there! I wish you both love &amp; happiness - and most of all strength for the both of you to conquer this obstacle !


----------



## tashbash (Jan 27, 2006)

Lisa, I am so glad you are back! I am so proud of you for what you did. You did the right thing. Hopefully your husband realizes you are worth fighting for and gets better. Good luck to you and to him. You will both be in my prayers and I hope God gives both of you the strength you need.


----------



## lilla (Jan 28, 2006)

I've been busy and missed this thread. Hope things shall work out for you and your hubby. take care.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Lisa:icon_love , i just wanted to say i am glad you are back. I noticed you kindly added me to your friends list. Thank You. You must have been going through hell having to cope with your hubby's drug problem.Not only are you a cheerful beautiful woman but you are loyal and kind.

Your husband is very lucky to have you and i hope he can get help. Perhaps Narcotics Annoymous will help him but you yourself need support too. You know we all love you here on MuT and i for one,think you're full of endless energy and good spirit.I hope you can both work things out and i think you deserve a MEDAL. You have a lovely soul and always leave a nice impresion when you are around. You take care and i am sending you big ((((Hugs))) right now.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jan 28, 2006)

i just hope your husband appreciates what you're doing for him!!!!!!

*hugs*


----------

